# Linien automatisch anpassen bei Transformation?



## Jersey (3. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt, denn bisher habe ich keine Lösung gefunden. Ich habe eine Vektorzeichnung in Illustrator 10 mit vielen Linien. Wenn ich die Grafik verkleinere, bleiben die Linien in der gleichen Stärke. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass sich die Linien automatisch in der Stärke mitverkleinern? 

Danke für Hilfe  

Jersey


----------



## Etosha (22. Juni 2004)

*Illustrator: Konturen skalieren*

Hi Jersey! 
(der/die diese Antwort sicher nach so langer Zeit nicht mehr braucht; aber ev. andere Suchende inklusive ich selbst, falls ich es vergesse )

In Illustrator gibt es unter den "Allgemeinen Voreinstellungen" die Option "Konturen und Effekte skalieren" - ist diese aktiviert, werden Konturbreite und Effektgröße mitskaliert.

LiGrü 
Etosha


----------



## dabutsch (14. Februar 2005)

Hey Danke dir für dieses weitsichtige Posting!

 Ich war heute einer der Menschen der genau dieses Problem hatte, und dank dieser Hilfe habe ich meine Chefin fett beeindrucken können

  Vielen Dank

  Daniel


----------

